# What was your longest LP?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

So this month I was going to make sure I didn't get pg so that I could do some detoxing... Only I miscalculated where I was in my cycle and dtd 4 days before O... So I'm now at 13dpo (w/ a usual lp of 10 - 12 days but have gone as many as 14 but I usually start getting cramps etc warning me it's coming the day before ) wondering if I keep getting neg tests and no af when is it safe to resume detoxing? To farther complicate it I couldn't get a positive w/ my son till 5 weeks so if I'm not sure when I should just assume I'm not pg or getting af... Thanks...


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

last month I was 10-11 days late for AF. It was driving me nuts because I am always regular and it was our first month trying to concieve. I took so many tests with BFN after BFN. I finally had a really light period and still wondered if I could be pregnant. It's just one of the annoying parts about being a woman I guess? I don't know much about detoxing though? Do you mean like a body cleanse or getting off of drugs? Either one I don't have any experience with, so not much help here. My mom said she got her period for three months when she was pregnant with my sister. Who knows?


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trekkingirl* 
last month I was 10-11 days late for AF. It was driving me nuts because I am always regular and it was our first month trying to concieve. I took so many tests with BFN after BFN. I finally had a really light period and still wondered if I could be pregnant. It's just one of the annoying parts about being a woman I guess? I don't know much about detoxing though? Do you mean like a body cleanse or getting off of drugs? Either one I don't have any experience with, so not much help here. My mom said she got her period for three months when she was pregnant with my sister. Who knows?


Hey Trekkingirl,
Thanks for replying









Just a few questions for you if you don't mind? Do you chart? I'm just curious as to if you know if you O'ed for sure that month? Before I had my ds1 it was fairly normal for me to have an af and then go 3 months without out one ( hadn't had a af in 3 months when I conceived him in fact) so if I was just late based when I last had my period I wouldn't think it all that weird... Since his birth though I've been charting and every time I've O'ed I've got a period by dpo14 usually sooner... I just thought that if you O'ed you would get an af? Maybe I'm wrong and you can o and then not have af?


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh and was/am going to be doing a whole body cleanse for some health issues and to be in the best shape/hopefully reduce morning sickness if I do get pg again. & then a metal cleanse as my hair test showed that I have fairly high levels of cadmium etc...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

The only way you can O and not get af is if you are pregnant or your hormones are out of whack (usually caused by a functioning cyst, where your luteal cyst does not dissolve at the end of your luteal phase and continues to pump out progesterone, your body never getting the IM NOT PREGNANT signal)

Ive had months where it LOOKED like I Oed... I got past my LP and then I looked over my chart again and realized the O date on it was wrong and alas, my AF came when it was supposed to.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Af arrived today







Detoxing here we come!


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

no I don't chart but when I was going through all that drama last cycle I really wished I had a chart to refer to. It would have made life a lot easier. I think I either didn't O last month or I had a chemical pregnancy? I have always wanted to do a body cleanse. We sell a kit at work but I never picked one up. What is a hair test? I don't have any hair due to alopecia. Maybe I need a hair test. Or maybe that wouldn't work because I don't have any hair?


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trekkingirl* 
no I don't chart but when I was going through all that drama last cycle I really wished I had a chart to refer to. It would have made life a lot easier. I think I either didn't O last month or I had a chemical pregnancy? I have always wanted to do a body cleanse. We sell a kit at work but I never picked one up. What is a hair test? I don't have any hair due to alopecia. Maybe I need a hair test. Or maybe that wouldn't work because I don't have any hair?


Charting is soo worth doing! I was so happy that I had a chart when I was pg w/ ds2 as I started bleeding and thought that I was miscarrying (ended up being a hemorrhage) and if I hadn't been charting they would have thought that I was 2 weeks more pg then I was due to calculating it by my period instead of by when I O'd and the would have told me that I'd lost my baby when they couldn't find the heartbeat on the first ultrasound... As it turned out we saw the heartbeat 3 days later at exactly 6 weeks which is the soonest you can see it and shockingly to the Dr's the ultrasound lined up w/ when I said I got pg (which they told me there was no way for me to know when I conceived) instead of when the thought I got pg from calculating it they're way...

Before had my ds2 my naturopath said based on my charts I don't O very often... I'm on on pp cycle 2 and O'ed both times so I'm crossing my fingers that I'm going to have a normal cycle from now on...

I haven't done a full body cleanse per say before now... But I did do a yeast free diet and cleanse and felt soooo much better and had soooo much energy! I also think it helped me get pg as we had been trying for months before w/ no success and then got pg from one slip-up on bc while I was still doing the cleanse and I know other women who have done a yeast free type diet and got pg right aways after having tried for a couple of years to get pg... I"m doing this one right now http://www.iherb.com/Detox-Kit-3-Bot...each/4510?at=1 which I really like b/c I'm not good w/ taking a bunch of pills and they tend to make me nauseous... Here is some info on hair tests http://heartspring.net/fertility_detoxification.html... it sounds like you could do a blood or urine test though if you don't have hair to test...

~Ashley~


----------

